# What is this Waltham worth?



## bicycles123 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey Cabers...I need some help with the year and value of this Waltham.  What would be a fair value for this bike?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 5, 2013)

Awesome bike! Is it in ride-able condition? I've never seen one before, so I can't put a price on it. I wish it was mine.


----------



## kccomet (Apr 5, 2013)

sent you a pm


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Was that frame totally nickel plated? If so I'm guessing that's a pretty rare bike. Does it have a block chain? No idea on value but if it were mine it would be at least $1500. V/r Shawn


----------



## Velo-dream (Apr 6, 2013)

*Waltham*



bicycles123 said:


> Hey Cabers...I need some help with the year and value of this Waltham.  What would be a fair value for this bike?  Thanks in advance!  View attachment 91049View attachment 91050View attachment 91051




Is this bike for sale....?  what is you price 

I'm interested in it : 

coud you send me some more pics in detail please

many thanks

Kris


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 6, 2013)

fair market value?  $1500- $3000


----------



## Dweber (Apr 7, 2013)

*Waltham Value*

A early 1900's Eagle track bike just sold on Ebay for $1000.00. I think that bike is a good comparable in both condition and rarity. Any item is only worth as much as someone will pay for it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 7, 2013)

Its not the same bike, but I had an absentee bid on this Napoleon and it sold today for $550 (I didn't get it)   I would say they are similar in value.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 10, 2013)

*Waltham*

Can you give me a serial number ?


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 10, 2013)

*Waltham*



Freqman1 said:


> Was that frame totally nickel plated? If so I'm guessing that's a pretty rare bike. Does it have a block chain? No idea on value but if it were mine it would be at least $1500. V/r Shawn





I'm pretty sure all their frames were nickeled then painted. This bike appears to have been stripped at some point (hard to tell from the pics) and maybe painted silver ? I'm guessing that's why there's surface rust.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2013)

most(not all) of the plating I have seen on pre TOC bikes is poor at best.


----------

